# what does FOB mean?



## anthonykonkol (Dec 15, 2002)

in shipping terms


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Free On Board


----------



## anthonykonkol (Dec 15, 2002)

what does that mean exactly...........i was quoted 2500 Y FOB for a car in japan.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Maybe the same thing as people, fresh off the boat


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I think it means shipped to your door don't quote me on that


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

free on board what..

was it fob tokyo or fob the airport by your house?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Without charge to the purchaser for delivery on board or into a carrier at a specified point or location.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah but it can be fob tokyo or fob the airport by your house..


which means that all is paid only until it gets here and he has to pay all import charges.

or it can be fob tyo which means that only the charges up until the airline or steamline is paid only..

anthonykonkol: Please find out which one it is before making a decision


----------



## anthonykonkol (Dec 15, 2002)

typically, how much are import taxes? 

here is the message sent to me:

We can supply a 1990 Silvia in good/very good condition for Yen 250,000 FOB from Japan


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

FOB = sitting on the dockside in the port of origin (e.g. Japan), ready to load. You want the C&F or CIF (Cost and Freight, or Cost, Insurance and Freight) to determine the cost to your port. 

Since delivery cost (freight) varies depending on the location of the destination port, most Japanese sites will quote FOB and only tell you the C&F or CIF if you tell them where you want the item delivered.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

anthonykonkol said:


> *typically, how much are import taxes?
> 
> here is the message sent to me:
> 
> We can supply a 1990 Silvia in good/very good condition for Yen 250,000 FOB from Japan *




He is only giving youy charges from Japan means all import fees will have to be paid by you... duties and taxes if applicable as long as delivery and any storage charges it may build up.


check http://www.customs.gov/xp/cgov/import/ get the sch b number for the item you wish it import and you can take it from there.


I will check my book when i get back to work Monday if you can wait


----------

